# صناعه صابون سائل للايدى



## VANTWO (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن طريقه تجاريه لصناعه الصابون السائل للايدى 

محتاج اعمل مشروع صابون سائل لغسيل الايدى والطريقه الى انا عارفها مكلفه 

جدا فانا عشمان فى كرم المهنديسين الى فى المنتدا فى طريقه غي مكلفه وسوال التانى انى 

انى انا ناوى اعبى الصابون ده فى زجاجات بلاستيك وتوزيعه على المستشفيات والفنادق 

وارجو النصيحه من الاخوة 

المهندسين





س




​


----------



## البلاتين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بكـ عزيزي ..

بالنسبة لتساؤلاتك .. توزيع الصابون السائل على الفنادق والمستشفيات والمطاعم .. يفضل ان تكون في عبوات بلاستيكية سعة 4 لتر أو 5 لتر .. ( للمستشفيات يمكن إضافة مادة مضادة للبكتيريا بالتركيبة لتكون مع معقم )

وبالنسبة للتركيبة عزيزي .. كالاتي ..

هذه تركيبة للهاند سووب .. والمكون الموضوع عليه اشارة ( * ) عند إضافتها للخلطة بالنسبة المذكورة نتحصل على صابون سائل للأيدي مضاد للبكتريا ..

المكونات والنسب التركيبية
1- ماء بنسبة 83%
2- تكسابون ( SLES ) بنسبة 7%
3- coco amido propyl betaine بنسبة 5%
4- جليسرين بنسبة 0.5%
5- سيتريك اسيد بنسبة 0.2%
6- كلوريد الصوديوم - ملح الطعام - بنسبة 2-4% حسب اللزوجة المطلوبة
7- لون 40 جرام للطن .. أو حسب الرغبة في درجة وقوة اللون 
8- عطر بنسبة 0.5% .. حسب الرغبة ..
9- ( * ) Triclosan بنسبة 0.4 %

ولأي استفسار على الرحب والسعة


----------



## VANTWO (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
بس ممكن شرح خطوات التركيبه
وياريت الاسم التجارى للمواد المستخدمه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك يااخي


----------



## VANTWO (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء الله


----------



## hassn2007 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

pg,,,,i


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

عفواً 
اقصد حلوووووووووووووه


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذة تركيبة صابون للايدي جيدة وهي كالتالي
1-صوديوم لوريث سلفيت(تكسابون) 12 كيلو جرام
2-كوكا اميد (لوراميد11) 2 كيلو جرام
3-اميدو بيتاتين 1,5 كيلو جرام 
4-كلوريد صوديوم 2 الي 4 كيلو جرام
5-بروبلين جليكول 150 جرام
6-جلسرين 250 جرام
7-حمض السلفونيك 2 كيلو جرام
8- هيدروكسيد صوديوم 250 جرام حتي ph6
9-لون +ريحة+ حسب الذوق
10-مادة حافظة (فورمالين) 50 جرام
11-ماء حتي 100 لتــــر
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت
كيلو جرام


----------



## fadiza17 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اول شي شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود ولكن الا ترى ان التركيبة معقدة شوي وغير تجارية


----------



## البلاتين (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ذات الاسماء المكتوبة في طريقتنا هي الاسماء التي يمكنك الشراء عبرها من السوق المحلي لديكم .. 

وبالتوفيق ..


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الي الاخ fadiza17 هذة التركيبة تجارية لانها لاتكلف كثيرا وذات جودة تكسبها التنافس وهي غير معقدة فالامر لايحتاج الا الي خلط المكونات ومراقبة ph مع شكري لك ولكل الزملاء


----------



## VANTWO (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الى الاخ Alaa Mashharawi جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ممكن طريقا مبسطه *شرح خطوات التركيبه
وجزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## ناجي محمد ناجي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله قيك أخي الفاضل....اذا تكرمت من أين أشتري المكونات السابقة؟ وهل لها أسماء أخرى تجاريا؟

مع خالص تحياتي .... ولسعادتكم جزيل الشكر..............
*


----------



## abdox33 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل. المرجو من الاخوة توضيح طريقة مزج وخلط المواد بالترتيب حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## mohammadelrayees (7 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على تلك الطرق 
وانا لدي طريقة اذكرها لكم
المكونات
1- 12% تكسابون
2- 5% كمبرلان او kd
3- 1% كلوريد صوديوم او كلوريد امونيوم
4- 1% جليسرين 
5- ماء لاكمال النسبة الى 100% ويفضل ماء مقطر وهو يباع الان في عدة شركات منها شركة نوبل واكس 
6- 3.5% رائحة ولافضل ان تكون من النوع الجيد
7- لون حسب ماتريد
اذا ارت ان يكون المنتج ضد البكتريا فعليك اضافة 2%ايزوبروبانول و0.5 % pcmx
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في ذلك الموضوع


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mosb (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة عنا خير


----------



## العجمىى (11 مارس 2010)

الموضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا ولازملوا المتابعة


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> اذا ارت ان يكون المنتج ضد البكتريا فعليك اضافة 2%ايزوبروبانول و0.5 % pcmx


 
ما هو الـ pcmx ؟؟

اسمه التجاري .. و ثمنه ؟ و هل يباع في ش الجيش أيضا ؟

و شكرا أخي


----------



## mohammadelrayees (18 مارس 2010)

اسمة pcmx ويباع لدى محلات شارع الجيش وثمنة 140 جنية


----------



## باب البحر (18 مارس 2010)

140 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


طيب هل يمكن الاستغناء عنه و الاكتفاء بـ الايزوبروبانول ؟


----------



## mohammadelrayees (19 مارس 2010)

المادة الفعالة والاساسية المطهرة هي ال pcmx لذا لايمكن الاستغناء عنها وتذاب في الكحول يعني الكحول هنا مادة مذيبة وليسة مطهرة


----------



## باب البحر (19 مارس 2010)

آها 

شكرا للتوضيح أخي


----------



## باب البحر (9 يونيو 2010)

طب . هل يمكن استبال الـ pcmx بـ أي مركب من عائلة الجليكولات أو رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم


----------



## باب البحر (11 يونيو 2010)

** رباعي كلوريد الأمونيوم مادة مطهرة .. يستخدم في عمل الديتول ، و ثمن الكيلو منه 35 جنيه تقريبا - أي ربع ثمن pcmx تقريبا - . فهل يصلح كبديل ؟


** أيهم أفضل لتتقيل صابون الأيدي : ملح الطعام - ملح الشامبو - سلفات مغنسيوم ؟


** هل يصلح صابون الأيدي لغسل الوجه أيضا ؟؟


----------



## خاتون (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبارك فيكم على ما تقدمون من خير ونفع لعامة الناس


----------



## Teknovalley (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام
هل هناك بديل للبيتايين؟ وما هي وظيفته في التركيبة؟ وهل يمكن الاستغناء عنه؟
أرجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (8 مارس 2011)

بوركتممممممم


----------



## اثيرالعرب (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا للجهود المبذولة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور بلاتين الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## eftekes (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااا يابشمهندسييييين


----------



## mahmoodaltaee (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم : هل معمل الصابون السائل يحتاج الى Boiler ( مرجل بخاري ) كما هو الحال في معمل الصابون العادي ؟ الرجاء ممن لديه الجواب الرد على السؤال و جزاءه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سلمى تاتو (20 يناير 2012)

طب الصابون بتاع الايدى ينفع للوجه وشاور للجسم ارجو الافادة يا باشمهندس علاء ارجو الافادة


----------



## fawaznfm (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*



البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا بكـ عزيزي ..
> 
> بالنسبة لتساؤلاتك .. توزيع الصابون السائل على الفنادق والمستشفيات والمطاعم .. يفضل ان تكون في عبوات بلاستيكية سعة 4 لتر أو 5 لتر .. ( للمستشفيات يمكن إضافة مادة مضادة للبكتيريا بالتركيبة لتكون مع معقم )
> 
> ...






لم اتوصل الى المركب coco amido propyl betaine


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور بس حمض السلفونيك مابهري الايدين هوة وقطرونة


----------

